# Top recordings of Franco Corelli



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This is thread in which you will recommend me his recordings, I demand it. 

So far, when it comes to complete operas, I know only his Norma with Callas but it's enough for me to tell that his voice is greatest of all tenors from golden age of di Stefano, Monaco and others, at least for my taste. So I want to know him closer, to be his friend! 

So I would like to steal, say, 3-5 recordings in which he really shines. But not only him, I would prefer to get recordings which include not only great tenor but also other singers of first class, not to mention that I would prefer it to be recording of great opera of great composer.

I'm waiting for top-Corelli recommendations. You vafagatapla. 

Uhm I forgot to say that I'm streling Tosca DVD from 1955. Is it good, is Tosca good looking?


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Mascagni-Cava...2H/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1291905153&sr=8-23

http://www.amazon.com/Gounod-Romeo-...5T/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&qid=1291905179&sr=8-36

http://www.amazon.com/Tosca-Nilsson...31/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1291905153&sr=8-29

http://www.amazon.com/Puccini-Turan...E0/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&qid=1291905153&sr=8-34

If I were to pick one, I'll choose the Pagliacci as the one showcasing Corelli at his best.


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

Corelli does a great Manrico.

There are a few recordings of him singing this role:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-trova...12WQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291919504&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-Trova...PC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1291919504&sr=8-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trovatore-C...XJ6A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1291919504&sr=8-8


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

danslenoir said:


> Corelli does a great Manrico.
> 
> There are a few recordings of him singing this role:
> 
> ...


Oooooh I am very tempted - on my wish list.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

You shouldn't forget Corelli's Aida with Birgit Nilsson! I once bought it, Turandot and Tosca for Birgit alone, but he is not bad. Ringing high notes, heroic and masculine.Not very subtle, though, but better than Mario di Monaco, anyway!


----------

